# OFRN Pitbull 5 months



## Pherd21090 (Nov 16, 2009)

5 months 37lbs


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

got a stack pic on that gorgeous boy?

pure ofrn?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, I LOVE that second pic! I wish I could have it as my computer wallpaper, lol. Cute!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's a beautiful boy! He sure has grown


----------

